# Carving in southern Michigan



## carvinmark (Sep 9, 2009)

I will be at Marine City (near Port Huron) September 18,19 and 20th for thier Octoberfest. If any of you are close, stop in and see me. I will be carving and have many finished carvings for sale.


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 9, 2009)

glad to hear. i however will not be attending but i've been getting more interested in it lately. so any pointers i will appreciate.


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 10, 2009)

l2edneck said:


> glad to hear. i however will not be attending but i've been getting more interested in it lately. so any pointers i will appreciate.



There are many here that will help you, including myself.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Sep 11, 2009)

carvinmark said:


> I will be at Marine City (near Port Huron) September 18,19 and 20th for thier Octoberfest. If any of you are close, stop in and see me. I will be carving and have many finished carvings for sale.[/Q
> 
> I wish I could be there, I miss fall time in MI. How about posting some pics?


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, Fall is upon us. Wish I could spend the winter in a warmer place but I've got a ton of wood cut for heat to get thru it. 
I have a hard time with posting pics? I will make sure I get some and then you guys can help me post some.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Sep 13, 2009)

carvinmark said:


> Yes, Fall is upon us. Wish I could spend the winter in a warmer place but I've got a ton of wood cut for heat to get thru it.
> I have a hard time with posting pics? I will make sure I get some and then you guys can help me post some.



I have my wood cut for our harsh winter, too. It can dip down into the 50's here. I can try to help you post some pics. I know how but am not good at explaining it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2009)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I have my wood cut for our harsh winter, too. It can dip down into the 50's here. I can try to help you post some pics. I know how but am not good at explaining it.



What kind of btus do you get out of palm trees? Probably enough to fight off 50 degrees right.


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 14, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> What kind of btus do you get out of palm trees? Probably enough to fight off 50 degrees right.



LOL, A couple years ago a guy had me cut (on the mill) a Palm that he just brought back from Florida. That thing had so much water in it that I couldn't belive it, no wonder it was so heavy. Bet it would take years for it to dry out.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Sep 14, 2009)

When I moved here back in '82 I used to laugh at the people who thought it got cold here. Your blood thins out. I picked up a dried palm when I was cutting once and it was lighter than air. I burn kiawe and ohia which would be good firewood anywhere. All it has to do is get below 70 and I make a fire. (I know, I'm a wuss)


----------



## rburke65 (Oct 5, 2009)

When I first read that, I thought you ment 50 BELOW 0....-50! Then I realized you live on the Big Island.....ya, pretty much a wuss! HA


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 7, 2009)

rburke65 said:


> When I first read that, I thought you ment 50 BELOW 0....-50! Then I realized you live on the Big Island.....ya, pretty much a wuss! HA



LOL! Careful, you're talking to a true blue Wolverine fan here. I remember some 60 below wind chill days before I came here. That's best kept a memory.


----------



## carvinmark (Oct 7, 2009)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> LOL! Careful, you're talking to a true blue Wolverine fan here. I remember some 60 below wind chill days before I came here. That's best kept a memory.



We're just all jealous of your nice weather. I'd keep it a memory too!


----------

